# Bonnie Palmer??



## PuppyLove97

Hi everybody, this is a question for people who have purchased or almst purchased a puppy from Bonnie. I'm considering buying a puppy from her but I heard that some of you have had terrible experiences with her while others won't buy from anybody accept for her. In just want to knownthe reasons for the mixed emotions. You can pm me if you don't want to post directly in the question because I don't want to cause any problems I just want to know if I will be happy with one of bonnies angels. Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Cosy

I've purchased two malts from Bonnie over the past 8 yrs. Some say it's because we're friends but the fact is, Bonnie and I weren't friends until after I bought the second one, Cosy. Here's a pic of her. The other one went to live with my daughter when she moved into her own place.

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Lacie's Mom

If possible -- please let's pm the OP with our responses. We've had ENOUGH threads about Bonnie (both good and bad) on SM.


----------



## Cosy

We can't have good posts about people now? I don't understand that. I was just clarifying my relationship.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Brit -- we can certainly have good posts about people. I just didn't want this to turn into another "Bonnie bashing" thread, if possible.  And you know that I love Bonnie and adore my little Secret girl from her. I would get another fluff from Bonnie in a heartbeat.


----------



## Cosy

Well, either way, I love mine too. Lynn I couldn't respond to your PM due to my membership status right now.


----------



## PuppyLove97

Cosy is beautiful and i love her dress 



Cosy said:


> I've purchased two malts from Bonnie over the past 8 yrs. Some say it's because we're friends but the fact is, Bonnie and I weren't friends until after I bought the second one, Cosy. Here's a pic of her. The other one went to live with my daughter when she moved into her own place.
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## The A Team

I'm sure whoever had a good experience will tell you they had a good experience....like me. :thumbsup: I love Bonnie as a person. Guess everyone has their own opinion and I just hope this thread doesn't turn bad.


----------



## PuppyLove97

The A Team said:


> I'm sure whoever had a good experience will tell you they had a good experience....like me. :thumbsup: I love Bonnie as a person. Guess everyone has their own opinion and I just hope this thread doesn't turn bad.


Ava's adorable an dim glad you had no problems with bonnie.


----------



## princessre

I love my Casanova- he is from Bonnie! I love Bonnie also.


----------



## waggybaby

I love my Sasha. She is from Bonnie.


----------



## waggybaby

and I forgot to say I would get another pup from Bonnie anyday. She was wonderful to deal with.


----------



## princessre

waggybaby said:


> I love my Sasha. She is from Bonnie.


Oh my lord, Iris. Sasha gets more and more adorable every time you post!! I LOVE that tongue shot. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce

bonnies pups are gorgeous ! thats all im able to contribute! aww cosy . shes perfect to me.


----------



## lynda

princessre said:


> I love my Casanova- he is from Bonnie! I love Bonnie also.


That picture is just gorgeous:wub:


----------



## kathym

All i can say is her dogs are STUNNING :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## coco

Wow! I only drop by about once a month, and here's another thread about Bonnie. My Coco is from her. She is a fabulous dog. Bonnie is a lovely person, and I'd not hesitate to go to her again. She just didn't have the one I wanted when I was looking for a 2nd dog. Good luck whatever you choose.


----------



## capone

I have a little girl from Bonnie...she's adorable, lovable, and sweet. I'd buy another baby in a heartbeat... I don't know how to get the pics up or I'd post one of her!


----------



## ChloeeMaltese

princessre said:


> I love my Casanova- he is from Bonnie! I love Bonnie also.


Hi! I tried to message you but I’m new to the group so for some reason it wouldn’t allow me to private message you. I was just curious if the dog you have in your default photo is also one of Bonnie’s? It looks like my Chloee’s twin. I got her from Bonnie in 2007 and sadly just lost her last week. I am devastated and beyond heartbroken. Just trying to connect with other Maltese mamas for some comfort. I’d love to hear back from you!


----------



## mss

I think she has not posted here for over ten years. ☹
I am so sorry for your own loss. 
Fifteen years together ... you must have some treasured memories. {{{{}}}}


----------

